# How old are Ringwraiths?



## Diabless (Feb 9, 2002)

When did the kings become Ringwraiths?
Was the Witch-king of Angmar under the influence of Melkor or Sauron when he attacked Arnor?
Was he a Ringwriath?
Why did he atttck? Just for more land.

Any input would be great


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Feb 9, 2002)

The Ringwraiths are first noted to have appeared in the Second Age ca. 2251.
The Witch-king was the cheif of the Nazgul, he was under Sauron's orders and attacked Arnor to destroy it.


----------



## Diabless (Feb 9, 2002)

Thanks Tar


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Diabless _
> *Thanks Tar *




They were remants of the black numenoreans and sauron gave them the 9 rings and they soon came enslaved. Who knows exactly when they were born probably in numenore before it was destroyed.


----------

